# Sigma 28mm f1.8 or 30mm f1.4?



## hukim0531

I find 50mm a bit too long so I'm considering either f2.8 compact zoom or shorter prime lens.  I like low light capability and bokeh of large aperture prime lenses, so I'm thinking of buying either Sigma 30mm or 28mm instead of a short zoom.  I see that 30mm is the more popular choice over 28mm.  I love the shots others have taken with 30mm fully open at f1.4.  When I see 28mm (Canon or Sigma) images others have taken, they don't look as dreamy or appealing.  I like the short MFD in 28mm lens as well as compatibility to FF for my future upgrade.  My question to you is, which lens would you vote for and why?  Sigma 30mm, Sigma 28mm, or Canon 28mm?  Looks like Adomara is the seller of choice for my Sigma lotto.

Steve


----------



## analog.universe

None of those lenses are sharp...  the Canon is eh, and both Sigma's seriously struggle at the edges of the frame.  I suppose it depends on what you're doing with them, but they all to me seem like a lot of money for soft lenses.  I owned the Canon, and got rid of it because it never really excited me, but it does score much better than both of the Sigma's in resolution tests.  That's a tough focal length to do cheaply at wide aperture...    If you can't spring for an L-series prime, I'd probably recommend the Canon 35mm f/2.0 honestly.


----------



## hukim0531

analog.universe said:


> None of those lenses are sharp...  the Canon is eh, and both Sigma's seriously struggle at the edges of the frame.  I suppose it depends on what you're doing with them, but they all to me seem like a lot of money for soft lenses.  I owned the Canon, and got rid of it because it never really excited me, but it does score much better than both of the Sigma's in resolution tests.  That's a tough focal length to do cheaply at wide aperture...    If you can't spring for an L-series prime, I'd probably recommend the Canon 35mm f/2.0 honestly.



Thank you for your input.  I would love to spring for L-series lens, but I'm just a hobbyist taking pictures of kids around the house.  I'm not too concerned about the edge of frame sharpness (Also, wifey gave me max $500 budget).  Sigma 30mm has some quality to it that I love that I just can't put my thumbs on.  Pictures look plenty sharp to me when stopped down to 1.8-2.2.  

Perhaps after 3 trials of Sigma lotto I'll get sick of it and order Canon 28mm or 35mm instead.  Or, I can also send in Sigma along with my T2i to get it calibrated for free, so I may choose that path instead.  This is the reason why I won't buy a used copy of Sigma... MA could have been chosen over calibration and I would never know until I receive the lens.  Used lens will not come with free calibration.


----------



## fokker

I don't know if the Sigma 28mm you specified is the same as mine (a slightly older model 28mm 1.8), but I like mine a lot. I use it full frame 5Dmk2, previously used it on a 40d as well. To be honest it did nothing for me on the 40d, but as soon as I put it on the 5d I loved it. It's not perfect by any means and it's a pretty big heavy lens too, so unless you're planning on definitely upgrading to full frame in the future I'd probably go the smaller and brighter 30mm 1.4.


----------



## Derrel

I thought the Sigma 30mm f/1.4 was supposed to be a pretty cool lens...the pictures I have seen from it look cool...it was "all the rage" a few years back. Isn't Canon's 35mm f/2 just as crappy a lens as Nikon's 35mm f/2 AF-D??? I mean, both of those are kind of what I call "placeholders"...I own the 35/2 AF-D and it is simply "marginal"...and the Canon's pictures are only so-so from what I've seen...


----------



## analog.universe

That's why I say it depends on the intent.  For kids around the house, the Sigma 30 may in fact be better.  The bokeh and low light performance in that situation will be more important than ultimate sharpness.  The Canon 35mm f/2 is optically quite clean, but has poor build quality and old style geared focusing motor.  I like to shoot a lot of landscape and bits of the forest and that sort of thing with all my lenses, so that's why I lean toward the sharpness of the Canon.  The images from the Sigma do have a nice feel and it would probably be good for shooting people, where the "attitude" of the lens is more important than it's accuracy.


----------



## hukim0531

"I don't know if the Sigma 28mm you specified is the same as mine (a slightly older model 28mm 1.8), but I like mine a lot. I use it full frame 5Dmk2, previously used it on a 40d as well. To be honest it did nothing for me on the 40d, but as soon as I put it on the 5d I loved it. It's not perfect by any means and it's a pretty big heavy lens too, so unless you're planning on definitely upgrading to full frame in the future I'd probably go the smaller and brighter 30mm 1.4."

I frequent POTN forum and one of the member mentioned that L lenses are wasted on crop cameras (many members were furious over this comment).  I guess there is some wisdom in what he/she is saying here.  A lens designed specifically designed for FF will really start to shine when it meets a FF camera.  Of course that's not to say it will look bad on a crop sensor, but just better on FF.  Perhaps that is why images from 30mm look so much more appealing than 28mm on crop... Because it's designed for a crop sensor.


----------



## fokker

I think it's just a case of perspective, 28mm on a crop sensor is just a very unexciting perspective, but it's a fun amount of wide-angleness of full frame, without the crazy amounts of distortion you'd get from a 12mm lens on a crop sensor.


----------



## hukim0531

Looks like pole is evenly split between Siggy 30mm and Canon 28mm.  I wish there was more participation.  Other than this Sigma lotto (front/back focusing issue) many complain about, I'm pretty determined Sigma 30mm is my lens of choice.  The question was then which vendor do I purchase it from?  In terms of standing behind their product and hassle free return, Amazon, Adorama and BHphoto were the 3 most suggested candidates.  They all say Amazon is by far the best.  I wish Amazon was the seller behind the Sigma 30mm, but instead, 47th Street Photo - a 3rd party vendor was the seller.  47th Street Photo's ResellerRating was not good, so my choice is between Adorama and BHphoto.  Responses I got from this POTN forum Best/Easiest Lens return policy - Canon Digital Photography Forums cemented my decision.  Adorama will actually pair their Sigma lens with a camera model that you have prior to shipping out the lens, so that you are more likely to get a good copy.  I'm patiently awaiting a call from the marketing person so that we can get the transaction rolling.  The website says it's currently in the back order... I hope I don't have to wait too long!
.


----------



## Christopher_Wesser

Well, the Sigma 30mm is my favorite lens. It's not unsharp generally but you have to be a bit lucky to get a sharp one. Alright, i have to admit: if you shoot at 1.4, it kinda looks like a slightly soft focus but you can work against that with the simplest sharping-methodes in Photoshop. All in all i love this lens and mine seems to be a "sharp" one, all these photos are taken with this lens:
30mm <3 - a set on Flickr
(so i really can't say it's bad)


----------



## hukim0531

Christopher_Wesser said:


> Well, the Sigma 30mm is my favorite lens. It's not unsharp generally but you have to be a bit lucky to get a sharp one. Alright, i have to admit: if you shoot at 1.4, it kinda looks like a slightly soft focus but you can work against that with the simplest sharping-methodes in Photoshop. All in all i love this lens and mine seems to be a "sharp" one, all these photos are taken with this lens:
> 30mm <3 - a set on Flickr
> (so i really can't say it's bad)



Your pictures show just why I picked this lens over the other choices.  The bokeh is so deliciously creamy... it's to die for!


----------



## hukim0531

Thank you Chris for such inspiration.  Your pictures with Sigma 30mm are truly amazing.  I ordered my lens via Amazon.com.  It's scheduled to arrive here tomorrow.  I am so excited!  I have my fingers crossed that I will get a good copy.  Amazon has the best return policy, but even so, I don't wish to deal with the hassle.  Wish me luck!


----------



## jjng

Christopher_Wesser said:
			
		

> Well, the Sigma 30mm is my favorite lens. It's not unsharp generally but you have to be a bit lucky to get a sharp one. Alright, i have to admit: if you shoot at 1.4, it kinda looks like a slightly soft focus but you can work against that with the simplest sharping-methodes in Photoshop. All in all i love this lens and mine seems to be a "sharp" one, all these photos are taken with this lens:
> 30mm <3 - a set on Flickr
> (so i really can't say it's bad)



What a nice pictures! Thanks for sharing! Btw, may i ask a quick question? all pic are No PS all original? Thank you


----------



## hukim0531

jjng said:


> Christopher_Wesser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the Sigma 30mm is my favorite lens. It's not unsharp generally but you have to be a bit lucky to get a sharp one. Alright, i have to admit: if you shoot at 1.4, it kinda looks like a slightly soft focus but you can work against that with the simplest sharping-methodes in Photoshop. All in all i love this lens and mine seems to be a "sharp" one, all these photos are taken with this lens:
> 30mm <3 - a set on Flickr
> (so i really can't say it's bad)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a nice pictures! Thanks for sharing! Btw, may i ask a quick question? all pic are No PS all original? Thank you
Click to expand...


I am also curious if his shots are SOOC or post processed.  He did mention that a little sharpening was done because pictures are soft when shot wide open.  But photography is his work.  I don't think he will willingly diverge his secrets!  LOL


----------



## hukim0531

Severe severe front focusing problem on Sigma 30mm from Amazon.  I was hoping I would get lucky on first try, but no such luck.  Colors and contrast look fantastic, however, 30mm front focusing is not acceptable.  Used two different focusing test chart, both show same result.  The lens is going back to Amazon straight away tomorrow.  I have a feeling that this is NOT a new lens, but a newly returned lens.  I'm sure the 2nd time they will ship a fresh batch just to save on shipping cost.  Fingers crossed here...


----------



## hukim0531

Here are some sample shots of my daughter at various aperture.  The lens is now off my hands RMA'ing back to Amazon.  I am now patiently awaiting Adorama to contact me about their pairing service.  They will pair their new Sigma lens with their stock T2i so that I will have a good chance at finding problem free lens the first time.  Since Sigma 30 is now back in stock, I should get a phone call soon.  I will report on my experience with Adorama service once I receive my next 30mm.


----------



## hukim0531

Looks like Sigma's front focus issue is not limited to Canon mounts.  Adorama is shipping Siggy 30mm today which underwent their pairing service to ensure I get good copy the 1st time.  Amazon may have best return policy, but I'd rather not deal with RMA process if I can help it.

Customer Rating 5 Stars Sigma 30mm F1.4 Ex Dc Hsm Lens Review | Sigma 30mm F1.4 EX DC HSM Lens For Nikon ( 300306 ) Reviews - Buzzillions.com


----------



## belial

hukim0531 said:
			
		

> Looks like Sigma's front focus issue is not limited to Canon mounts.  Adorama is shipping Siggy 30mm today which underwent their pairing service to ensure I get good copy the 1st time.  Amazon may have best return policy, but I'd rather not deal with RMA process if I can help it.
> 
> Customer Rating 5 Stars Sigma 30mm F1.4 Ex Dc Hsm Lens Review | Sigma 30mm F1.4 EX DC HSM Lens For Nikon ( 300306 ) Reviews - Buzzillions.com



Wow adorama puts a lens through repair before you get it? Do you have to request the service?


----------



## hukim0531

Not repair but 'pairing'.  I requested that they pair their in stock Siggy 30mm with T2i prior to shipment and take it through focus test.  If you are interested, contact helen@adorama.com.  I will follow up with focus test images once the lens arrives to make sure they did what they say they did.


----------



## hukim0531

Got my Siggy 30mm back from calibration.  I expected ~1 month turn around time but got my T2i and lens back in exactly a week.  Here are some wide open test shots with it.  Still trying to get used to the shorter focal length since I'm used to perspective of 50mm lens, but I can say that this Siggy is now my new favorite indoor lens.




Sigma 30mm post-cal test shots by Dohan_appa, on Flickr

Focus on lips



Sigma 30mm post-cal test shots by Dohan_appa, on Flickr

Focus on left eye



Sigma 30mm post-cal test shots by Dohan_appa, on Flickr


----------



## djrocks66

I am glad you got your lens back and in working order. I shoot a 60D and the Sigma 30 is my favorite lens. I use it mostly indoors shooting my kids but it really shines outside stopped down a bit. It is my sharpest lens and I have a few!


----------



## hukim0531

With the spring fully upon us I've been shooting a lot of my son and daughter outside.  Looks like I'm going to need an ND filter.  Just ordered  Amazon.com: Polaroid Optics 62mm HD Multi-Coated Variable Range (ND3, ND6, ND9, ND16, ND32, ND400) Neutral Density (ND) Fader Filter - 6 Filters in 1!: Camera & Photo from Amazon so I don't have to stop down so much to get proper exposure.  There are some mixed reviews on this filter, so I'll need to take it through some testing.  Also ordered Amazon.com: Fotodiox 7 Metal Step Up Ring Set, Anodized Black Metal 49-52mm, 52-55mm, 55-58mm, 58-62mm, 62-67mm, 67-72mm, 72-77mm: Camera & Photo so I can use this filter on my other lenses with smaller diameter.


----------



## DiskoJoe

hukim0531 said:


> I find 50mm a bit too long so I'm considering either f2.8 compact zoom or shorter prime lens.  I like low light capability and bokeh of large aperture prime lenses, so I'm thinking of buying either Sigma 30mm or 28mm instead of a short zoom.  I see that 30mm is the more popular choice over 28mm.  I love the shots others have taken with 30mm fully open at f1.4.  When I see 28mm (Canon or Sigma) images others have taken, they don't look as dreamy or appealing.  I like the short MFD in 28mm lens as well as compatibility to FF for my future upgrade.  My question to you is, which lens would you vote for and why?  Sigma 30mm, Sigma 28mm, or Canon 28mm?  Looks like Adomara is the seller of choice for my Sigma lotto.
> 
> Steve



Should have got the sigma 17-50mm f2.8. It would be handy with kids. The wide angle is good for when they get really close up and for lots of other stuff. Sorry to hear your 30mm had issues. I had heard lots of great things about that lens.


----------



## subscuck

Enjoy your Siggy. I've been enjoying mine for several years now, as well as my Siggy 50 1.4. Pixel Peepers (who it must be said are anal and OCD), get all wrapped up in edge sharpness. But think about it; if you crop, you remove a fair amount of it, and when you're shooting people, most of the time you blur your background. Are you really going to notice the edges of your blurry background not being as sharp as the rest of your blurry background? In another recent thread where the OP commented on this lens being "pretty crappy" (anal OCD speak for "it's not sharp at the edges at 200%"), Derrel put it best by saying "I don't take pictures of focus test charts". I've made dozens of prints of shots taken with my 30 1.4, and matted, framed and hung on the wall, I'm happy to report that the hideous edge sharpness isn't noticeable. Unless, of course, your an anal, OCD Pixel Peeper putting your nose up to the glass just to wind yourself up.


----------



## hukim0531

DiskoJoe said:


> hukim0531 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find 50mm a bit too long so I'm considering either f2.8 compact zoom or shorter prime lens. I like low light capability and bokeh of large aperture prime lenses, so I'm thinking of buying either Sigma 30mm or 28mm instead of a short zoom. I see that 30mm is the more popular choice over 28mm. I love the shots others have taken with 30mm fully open at f1.4. When I see 28mm (Canon or Sigma) images others have taken, they don't look as dreamy or appealing. I like the short MFD in 28mm lens as well as compatibility to FF for my future upgrade. My question to you is, which lens would you vote for and why? Sigma 30mm, Sigma 28mm, or Canon 28mm? Looks like Adomara is the seller of choice for my Sigma lotto.
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should have got the sigma 17-50mm f2.8. It would be handy with kids. The wide angle is good for when they get really close up and for lots of other stuff. Sorry to hear your 30mm had issues. I had heard lots of great things about that lens.
Click to expand...




subscuck said:


> Enjoy your Siggy. I've been enjoying mine for several years now, as well as my Siggy 50 1.4. Pixel Peepers (who it must be said are anal and OCD), get all wrapped up in edge sharpness. But think about it; if you crop, you remove a fair amount of it, and when you're shooting people, most of the time you blur your background. Are you really going to notice the edges of your blurry background not being as sharp as the rest of your blurry background? In another recent thread where the OP commented on this lens being "pretty crappy" (anal OCD speak for "it's not sharp at the edges at 200%"), Derrel put it best by saying "I don't take pictures of focus test charts". I've made dozens of prints of shots taken with my 30 1.4, and matted, framed and hung on the wall, I'm happy to report that the hideous edge sharpness isn't noticeable. Unless, of course, your an anal, OCD Pixel Peeper putting your nose up to the glass just to wind yourself up.



Thanks guys for your input.  I do love my new calibrated Sigma 30mm.  Looking at Sigma 50mm shots in Flicker.com, I still wonder if I should have went for that instead.  But I already own 50mm mk1 and find it too confining indoors.  I think my next upgrade will be a zoom lens at the long end i.e. 70-200, which will bring back the same dilemma... Siggy or Canon?


----------



## james458

Thank you for starting this post. 
Your review and photos were nice!  Really answered my question. 
Do you know of any side-by-side review between the 28mm and 30mm?


----------



## MarksterLew

Christopher_Wesser said:


> Well, the Sigma 30mm is my favorite lens. It's not unsharp generally but you have to be a bit lucky to get a sharp one. Alright, i have to admit: if you shoot at 1.4, it kinda looks like a slightly soft focus but you can work against that with the simplest sharping-methodes in Photoshop. All in all i love this lens and mine seems to be a "sharp" one, all these photos are taken with this lens:
> 30mm <3 - a set on Flickr
> (so i really can't say it's bad)



Hi Chris, about your _30mm lenses_.
I was planning on buying the same lenses as well after seeing your breath taking photos.. haha
and you said that your lenses was sharp. Would that be because you were using a _550D_? 
f I were to put the same lenses on my camera, would it be sharp too? Or is it a hit and miss to get a lucky one...?


----------



## Rick50

I have the Sigma 30mm 1.4 that I use on my 60D but the lens I really like is the new Sigma 35mm 1.4 which I use on my 5D III. Just awesome. The 30MM on 60D is just not wide enough. On cropped I might recommend a 24mm.


----------

